# Looking for a good video on manual screen press operation



## markkehr (Jul 10, 2014)

We have a manual 5/4 screen press with flash and are looking for a video of someone operating a similar press efficiently.
You know ...... when you get into "the dance" and multi-color shirts are flowing off of the press onto the drying conveyor.

Are there any good videos out there that show this??
I haven't quite found what I'm looking for through my searches.

FYI ..... we are water based but I think "the dance" applies to both water based and plastisol.

Thanks for any help!


----------

